# HELP -- API Test Ammonia Levels



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

I've been worried about my ammonia levels hovering around 0.25 ppm no matter when I test the water, while nitrites are 0 ppm, and nitrates are sub-5.0 ppm.

I tested the straight de-chloraminated water today, and the reading for ammonia came out slightly higher than 0.25 ppm.

Should I be relieved? Or remain worried that my tank will always have that little bit of ammonia?

Potentially related, my Ammonia Test Bottle #2 seems to be expending a lot faster than the Ammonia Test Bottle #1. I don't think the drops are the same size, by a fair percentage [20-30%]. Will this make a difference in the outcome colour?

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

APIs test measures total ammonia.. meaning, it does not distinguish between free ammonia, the dangerous kind, and ammonium, the bound up kind that causes no problems mostly. It can if it is suddenly released from the chemical binding at higher pH levels.

So the basic story is, if you get that .25 reading but nitrites are zero, and you have nitrates, no worries. If you want more accuracy, get Seachem's ammonia test, which does distinguish between the two forms so you know exactly how much of what you have.


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response! Sounds like this might be the case in the tank. I'll look into picking up a Seachem test when I run into one.

I also saw online something called Seachem Ammonia Alert, which a continuous test you can place inside the tank, for 1 year. Is this something worthwhile?



Fishfur said:


> APIs test measures total ammonia.. meaning, it does not distinguish between free ammonia, the dangerous kind, and ammonium, the bound up kind that causes no problems mostly. It can if it is suddenly released from the chemical binding at higher pH levels.
> 
> So the basic story is, if you get that .25 reading but nitrites are zero, and you have nitrates, no worries. If you want more accuracy, get Seachem's ammonia test, which does distinguish between the two forms so you know exactly how much of what you have.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

The Ammonia Alert is a great product. I have used it for quite some time. Very handy to have a constant monitoring of ammonia in your tank. I like it better than any ammonia test kit. It uses the same technology as the Multi test kit mentioned, in fact it uses the same sensor that is used in the Ammonia Alert. The only advantage the Multi test kit has is that it also gives you a total ammonia reading, while the Amonia Alert only reads free ammonia.


----------

